# Currently issued watches



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hello all

Can anyone begin to compile a list of currently issued watches to all branches of the services? Not limited to the UK of course.

Are UK forces actually issued with a watch any more or can they wear what they want?

At home in NI there doesn't seem to be any uniformity, that's the only chance I get to look.

Si


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

This is a sore point for me. I served in the USMC and was never issued a watch. Maybe I should write to them...


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hello Simon

Watches aren't issued for a soldier's day to day duty in the services, so it's unlikely you will see an issued piece being worn. Most servicemen will never be issued a watch, full stop. For certain missions, they may be issued watches, but are then expected to return them afterwards.

In the UK, CWC G10's are still the most common watch. There are also Pulsar G10's, although these have had problems - poor build quality with mineral glass crystals easily broken and the stems breaking







Aircrew are still using the Seiko chrono's as far as I know. Then there are the CWC dive watches for specific forces & missions.

The stark reality these days is that most servicemen wear their own watches, and the most popular choices tend to be the likes of Casio G Shocks etc.

As for non-UK forces, I don't know the specifics, but I'm sure it's much the same, highlighted well by Sargon's post.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

In that case genuine issued watches are guaranteed to become more collectable, as that era has effectively ended.

By the way Foggy, if you ever feel the need for a liitle more space in your safe I would give one of your 8 7A28 chrono's a good home!

Si


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Just to bring this topic back from the dead, by way of information, this page lists and pictures a few, not all UK issue though.

Si


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I noted with interest the Mig aircraft clock on that page. Pauluspaolo got one recently, & brought it to show me. We discussed what the hand coating could be. It does make you think bearing in mind where it came from, & that the site states 'unknown'


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hello Si

I recognize those RAF Seiko's









Cheers

Foggy


----------



## dex (Jan 1, 2008)

Foggy said:


> Aircrew are still using the Seiko chrono's as far as I know.


Just to update - for a while RAF rear crew were issued the Pulsar service watch, the mk2 seiko chrono only going to Navs (although pilots tended to be able to get them easily enough)


----------

